# Price Check?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I gave $477 including tax for a like new Glock 17 in the box and 2 Hi Cap Mags. Is this a good price? Thanks in advance and regards, Richard :supergrin:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it depends - gun prices can be regional.

Here in TX - I can buy one new for $495 locally at my gun store - and at a gun show, I bet I can find a new one for $475.

So, U may have paid a bit too much for a used one - how "like new" is it? Do U know the history behind it (a friend - whome you know how many rounds were fired thru it)?

But, did you pay sales tax? That's more money you saved there....


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck, the price I paid included 6% sales tax and I do not believe the Glock was ever fired. Why? I do not see any wear on the barrel or any other sign of use. Thanks for the response and regards, Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sorry - I missed the sales tax part of what U typed - I guess that wasn't too bad, if you don't think it was fired. Here, a new one would have included 8.25% sale tax...

As long as U are happy w/ it, that is all that counts.

I like my Glock 34 - it has the same frame as your Glock 17 - it comes with an extended mag relase and slide stop, though, and a little bit lighter trigger...


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck, I understand that the Glock 34 is to die for! I hope the G17 shoots as well as the one I tried and I like it. If it does, I plan to give the G34 a try. Regards, Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have owned several Glocks over the year, and no matter how much I practiced, I always shot low and to the left w/ them. The Glock 34 is the 1st one that I don't do this with. So, I like it a lot


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

This past week I was shooting the Glock 17 and also shot low and left.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Once you have bought a peice, sure as the world you'll find it cheaper somwhere else. I can't count the number of times it has happen to me. So now I research and try to fine the best deal I can. Once its bought I don't look back. I just enjoy my new gun. Quit looking at prices is what I do. Enjoy your Glock and give us a range report and more pictures.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

This is the Glock 17 I wrote about. After field stripping the pistol I am certain it was never fired. Regards, Richard


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Richard said:


> I gave $477 including tax for a like new Glock 17 in the box and 2 Hi Cap Mags. Is this a good price? Thanks in advance and regards, Richard :supergrin:


I don't think I would ever want to ask this question _after_ I bought the gun.

:smt022

WM


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*Go to .....*

*www.gssfonline.com. Best prices on the internet.:smt1099 *


----------

